
Dashcam video shows Montana police shooting man as he steered car away - kafkaesq
http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/feb/05/montana-police-shooting-loren-simpson-dashcam-footage
======
kafkaesq
One of the most chilling videos I've seen in a great while.

That kind of an ambush can happen to anyone. And by all appearances, the
driver was doing the right thing (swerving off the road to avoid skidding and
hitting the officers).

You also have to love they one of the perpetrators blatantly lies to his
colleague right afterwards: "We told him to stop, he hit the gas and came
right at us."

